# Not quite Freebie 8/26 Tracker



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*Not quite Freebie 8/26 Tracker-UPDATE!*

My 4/20 was fun to get running so am swapping O.B. for a bigger one. Got this '61 Johnson 5.5 plus a chipper in a trade for my old Simplicity 7/24. 5 OBs & 3 blowers don't balance so 4 & 4 with a project seems good. It is an older one w/o power steering like the 4/20. May be a boat anchor but gives me something to do. Climate change has made blowers not worth much up here. I imagine the South is a hot market these days.:troll:


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Got it part way stripped in an hour. Looks good -so far impeller bearing, belts, friction wheel bearings, and noisy idlers. Engine has spark and was full of clean oil. Well worth the old OB.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Coming apart nicely except for the sprocket shaft sleeve bushings. Left side plates attached and PB blaster + pipe wrench to carefully move .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have to smile when I read "pipe wrench" and "carefully" in the same sentence. :wink2:
Been there, done that, usually works.

.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Added hole for future zerk to fill w penetrant and give occasional twist to free up.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*update*

The drive unit upgrade is done plus paint on bucket. Will attack engine next.:icon-deadhorse:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

excellent progress. What was the drive upgrade?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice work....


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

The flange bearings replacing the cursed plastic drive shaft bushings.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

I really like the paint job on the bucket. Very cub cadet like 🙂


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

It is Rustoleum "Pumpkin Orange" that I used on my Bobcat resto.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*Almost done*

Getting close as just the handle/linkage, tank and chute need attaching. These restos are cross between building street rods and archeology. It has a new throttle linkage assembly and someone must've done the carb as it was clean inside but the welch plug on the primer chamber was in the bottom of the bowl. Spark is great and compression is 125psi. Had fresh fuel line and the last bit of header spray for muffler. The custom paint was by "SANDY BROOM" he was a contemporary of "BIG DADY ROTH" for those of you old enough to remember him. Still no snow as the local lakes are beautiful skating rinks. The forecast hints at some snow next week so maybe I can test this beast.:spam1:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

guzzijohn said:


> Getting close as just the handle/linkage, tank and chute need attaching. These restos are cross between building street rods and archeology. It has a new throttle linkage assembly and someone must've done the carb as it was clean inside but the welch plug on the primer chamber was in the bottom of the bowl. Spark is great and compression is 125psi. Had fresh fuel line and the last bit of header spray for muffler. The custom paint was by "SANDY BROOM" he was a contemporary of "BIG DADY ROTH" for those of you old enough to remember him. Still no snow as the local lakes are beautiful skating rinks. The forecast hints at some snow next week so maybe I can test this beast.:spam1:



I believe you mentioned you rebuilt the Tracks.....Easy Job or a Pain????


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*Done!!*

As with many machines I've restored the engine runs like new. That isn't surprising being that blowers get few hours compared to other toys. This was a relatively easy one as the flange bearing upgrade gave few problems. I didn't repaint the tranny case or handles as they're not bad. Stripping the bucket was the hardest as it wasn't peeling in sheets like so many machines built in recent years and I used mild citrus stripper. After all that work we'll probably have a early Spring due to the "Fake Climate Change". So now it's time to assemble the motorcycle work stand and prep them for Spring. Here's pix of it and baby brother.:wink2:


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

*All is well!*

After the carb issues were resolved with proper float level the 8/26 worked great. It is quite the beasty. Sorry for all the whining. :blowerhug:


----------

